# Richard ramirez vs orb



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

Brutal harmony pill..... Although orb is jawless but he mogs this shitty goblin




back to gandy's hell
Richard's bones didn't saved him... Over for no-harmoniouscels... I know these psl chimps will come to save Richard's ass but it never started for him...


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Mar 21, 2021)

no


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 21, 2021)

Lets be real - if Ramirez lead a normal life in 2021 and was of similar age, this would be a much closer contest. 

First of all, Ramirez would have a different hairstyle, good teeth, nice clothing, and the pictures of him would be a lot more flattering - brb thirst trap selfie vs a candid photo in court proceedings, not exactly a fair comparison.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Lets be real - if Ramirez lead a normal life in 2021 and was of similar age, this would be a much closer contest.
> 
> First of all, Ramirez would have a different hairstyle, good teeth, nice clothing, and the pictures of him would be a lot more flattering - brb thirst trap selfie vs a candid photo in court proceedings, not exactly a fair comparison.


He looks like a fcking normie arab with bones.. Lmao


----------



## court monarch777 (Mar 21, 2021)

pheno tiktok >>rest


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ramirez had great harmony wtf are you talking about

there’s plenty examples of subhumans with big bones, you’re retarded for attempting to use the giga gl ramirez as one of them


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 21, 2021)

one looks uncanny af and the other is a bloatloard

here's the absolute facemogger number one


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> Ramirez had great harmony wtf are you talking about
> 
> there’s plenty examples of subhumans with big bones, you’re retarded for attempting to use the giga gl ramirez as one of them


Harmony is smv... More harmonious face =more smv..... Having good facial features don't means harmony....


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Harmony is smv... More harmonious face =more smv..... Having good facial features don't means harmony....


how is this an example for harmony


----------



## MichaelForrester (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Brutal harmony pill..... Although orb is jawless but he mogs this shitty goblin
> View attachment 1053154
> back to gandy's hell
> Richard's bones didn't saved him... Over for no-harmoniouscels... I know these psl chimps will come to save Richard's ass but it never started for him...
> ...


No, he looks like typical prettyboy, nothing unique and polarizing.


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Harmony is smv... More harmonious face =more smv..... Having good facial features don't means harmony....


That’s not even close to what harmony means, harmony means your features work well together and you don’t look like a gay alien. Realistically it just means a lack of failoes

as for smv, ramirez smv mogged orb to hell and back. Not even close. Go look at ramirez’ YouTube music videos made by horny girls

I don’t know why you decided to try to cope this hard on this, but I’m letting you know now it was a devastating failure


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> That’s not even close to what harmony means, harmony means your features work well together and you don’t look like a gay alien. Realistically it just means a lack of failoes
> 
> as for smv, ramirez smv mogged orb to hell and back. Not even close. Go look at ramirez’ YouTube music videos made by horny girls
> 
> I don’t know why you decided to try to cope this hard on this, but I’m letting you know now it was a devastating failure


Lol.... He look like a gay alien.... No smv


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> He looks like a fcking normie arab with bones.. Lmao


How in the fuck does Ramirez look arab? Maybe middle eastern in some way but not arab jfl


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> That’s not even close to what harmony means, harmony means your features work well together and you don’t look like a gay alien. Realistically it just means a lack of failoes
> 
> as for smv, ramirez smv mogged orb to hell and back. Not even close. Go look at ramirez’ YouTube music videos made by horny girls
> 
> I don’t know why you decided to try to cope this hard on this, but I’m letting you know now it was a devastating failure


According to you.. The most handsome man


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> How in the fuck does Ramirez look arab? Maybe middle eastern in some way but not arab jfl


Arabs are middle easterns.. Lol


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Lol.... He look like a gay alien.... No smv


You’re coping ridiculously hard. Someone like barrett looks like a gay alien, because he looks plastic.

ramirez looks like an edgelord anime villain come to life in the real world, this is why he made edgy girls’ panties drop on a groundbreaking scale.

ramirez is not even close to an example of gay alien, and ramirez has noted, real life examples of GIRLS obsessing over him, unlike actual gay aliens who are worshipped only by the nerds on this website.

why are you coping this hard? Did your gf tell you she masturbates to ramirez? Jfl


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> According to you.. The most handsome man
> View attachment 1053170


If that’s what ramirez looks like to you, then you shouldn’t be allowed to make threads yet until you learn more


----------



## Blackgymmax (Mar 21, 2021)

Orb does not stand a chance. He is bonelss with very good eyes but the other has good eyes with EXTREMELY good bone


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> You’re coping ridiculously hard. Someone like barrett looks like a gay alien, because he looks plastic.
> 
> ramirez looks like an edgelord anime villain come to life in the real world, this is why he made edgy girls’ panties drop on a groundbreaking scale.
> 
> ...


Why are you riding his dik so hard


----------



## Melo95 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Arabs are middle easterns.. Lol


Not all. All Arabs are middle easterners but not all middle easterners are Arabs


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

Melo95 said:


> Not all. All Arabs are middle easterners but not all middle easterners are Arabs


80 or more percent are arabs


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Why are you riding his dik so hard


Cope


----------



## .👽. (Mar 21, 2021)

Orb looks better, higher appeal etc


----------



## Hozay (Mar 21, 2021)

LOL Ramirez mogs him so fucking hard you're such a retard.


----------



## SteveRogers (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Lets be real - if Ramirez lead a normal life in 2021 and was of similar age, this would be a much closer contest.
> 
> First of all, Ramirez would have a different hairstyle, good teeth, nice clothing, and the pictures of him would be a lot more flattering - brb thirst trap selfie vs a candid photo in court proceedings, not exactly a fair comparison.



Exactly, Ramirez would mog Gandy with good teeth and hygiene


----------



## Hozay (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> You’re coping ridiculously hard. Someone like barrett looks like a gay alien, because he looks plastic.
> 
> ramirez looks like an edgelord anime villain come to life in the real world, this is why he made edgy girls’ panties drop on a groundbreaking scale.
> 
> ...


Did pretty much. OP is a retard. I could guarentee that if someone does the whole snapchat shit girls will say ramirez looks better.

@Latebloomer10 @BigBoy thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Did pretty much. OP is a retard. I could guarentee that if someone does the whole snapchat shit girls will say ramirez looks better.
> 
> @Latebloomer10 @BigBoy thoughts?


Appreciate the effort but there is essentially nothing less scientific than asking girls what they think. The question is what women do.


----------



## Hozay (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Appreciate the effort but there is essentially nothing less scientific than asking girls what they think. The question is what women do.


They would 100% fuck ramirez than that chinlet


----------



## spark (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 21, 2021)

Hozay said:


> They would 100% fuck ramirez than that chinlet


That might be, but the point is just that whether or not they would fuck Ramirez or not has no relation to who they will SAY they'd fuck.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

No ask girls yourself... I had but not on messages 


Hozay said:


> Did pretty much. OP is a retard. I could guarentee that if someone does the whole snapchat shit girls will say ramirez looks better.
> 
> @Latebloomer10 @BigBoy thoughts?


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> No ask girls yourself... I had but not on messages


stop shitposting


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> That might be, but the point is just that whether or not they would fuck Ramirez or not has no relation to who they will SAY they'd fuck.


doesn't really matter what they say, they all make music videos about ramirez, they all leave comments on ramirez videos talking about how he's a "tortured soul" (jfl) and shit
orb can't really keep up with that. ramirez has bones in the good way, not the gay alien way.
The only way orb can win is if a girl is hesitant to admit that she's obsessed with a serial killer and thus picks orb out of that. Facially ramirez mogs, ramirez looks like a genuine model

so yeah, listening to what girls say, ever, is dumb, and if we listen to what they DO instead, then ramirez objectively mogs


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> Bstop shitposting





Hozay said:


> They would 100% fuck ramirez than that chinlet


----------



## loksr (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> View attachment 1053211


I told you to stop shitposting, boy


----------



## Hozay (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> View attachment 1053211


Wow! You messaged 1 foid! and you used one of richards shitty pictures how credible!


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 21, 2021)

loksr said:


> doesn't really matter what they say, they all make music videos about ramirez, they all leave comments on ramirez videos talking about how he's a "tortured soul" (jfl) and shit
> orb can't really keep up with that. ramirez has bones in the good way, not the gay alien way.
> The only way orb can win is if a girl is hesitant to admit that she's obsessed with a serial killer and thus picks orb out of that. Facially ramirez mogs, ramirez looks like a genuine model
> 
> so yeah, listening to what girls say, ever, is dumb, and if we listen to what they DO instead, then ramirez objectively mogs


Exactly.

However, the leaving comments part will also be impacted by the fact that Ramirez is relatively widely known, whereas this orb guy, at least I've never heard of him.

The interesting proposition in my eyes is to try to imagine who girls would fuck: A modern Ramirez that isn't a serial killer essentially looksmaxxed vs orb. The answer is obviously Ramirez in my eyes.

Ramirez isn't optimal looking, but his insane bones puts him above most guys. This orb guy has better pheno, coloring and hair genetics, however his face is flat and uninteresting in comparison to Ramirez.


----------



## 5'8manlet (Mar 21, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> one looks uncanny af and the other is a bloatloard
> 
> here's the absolute facemogger number one


Mogged to suicide by Ramirez


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Mar 21, 2021)

5'8manlet said:


> Mogged to suicide by Ramirez
> 
> View attachment 1053239
> View attachment 1053240
> ...


he ticks all psl boxes and yet he is not that good looking by irl standards, your perception is skewed

way too uncanny


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Exactly.
> 
> However, the leaving comments part will also be impacted by the fact that Ramirez is relatively widely known, whereas this orb guy, at least I've never heard of him.
> 
> ...


Lol you don't know about orb... He is the most famous lookmaxer after salludon and amenisa..... His face was perfect so he didn't needed goblin level bones... All of his bone mass was in his shoulders... His shoulders alone mog this shitty arab looking



prisoner back to gandy's hell


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Exactly.
> 
> However, the leaving comments part will also be impacted by the fact that Ramirez is relatively widely known, whereas this orb guy, at least I've never heard of him.
> 
> ...





Hozay said:


> Wow! You messaged 1 foid! and you used one of richards shitty pictures how credible!





loksr said:


> I told you to stop shitposting, boy


----------



## Deleted member 5185 (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Lol you don't know about orb... He is the most famous lookmaxer after salludon and amenisa..... His face was perfect so he didn't needed goblin level bones... All of his bone mass was in his shoulders... His shoulders alone mog this shitty arab looking
> View attachment 1053270
> prisoner back to gandy's hell


Again, that just proves my point: nobody knows who orb is.

Anyways, your text showing a girl saying she'd prefer orb is meaningless because 1) girls lie for a myriad of reasons 2) its a completely unfair comparison because the photos of orb is him thirst trapping, the photos of Ramirez are candid photos of a mentally deranged serial killer.


----------



## Need2Ascend (Mar 21, 2021)

Hard to compare the 2, but anyway brutal how no one in the whole PSL sphere has ever come close to 7PSL Orb


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

The legendary


----------



## Clark69 (Mar 21, 2021)

orb looks fucking insane here


----------



## Guyinpeace2 (Mar 21, 2021)

op, you compare a character from final fantasy and Tekken 7

You can't compare the incomparable


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

MichaelForrester said:


> No, he looks like typical prettyboy, nothing unique and polarizing.


You are a graycell boy... You don't know about this legendary character.... Those shittty pretty boys are no where near him... He literally lookslike final fantasy character brought to life


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 21, 2021)

Hozay said:


> Did pretty much. OP is a retard. I could guarentee that if someone does the whole snapchat shit girls will say ramirez looks better.
> 
> @Latebloomer10 @BigBoy thoughts?


Ramirez mogs him to the slums of L.A. and back


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 21, 2021)

Keep barking for me OP, it's over for Orb.


----------



## Borninthewrongbody (Mar 21, 2021)

Ramirez makes me want to get cheekbone filler.. 
Also what happened to orb, I think he's from my country


----------



## Ryan (Mar 21, 2021)

Borninthewrongbody said:


> Ramirez makes me want to get cheekbone filler..
> Also what happened to orb, I think he's from my country


New Zealand


----------



## Borninthewrongbody (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> New Zealand


I recognized the country in some of his artwork books


----------



## volcelfatcel (Mar 21, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Lets be real - if Ramirez lead a normal life in 2021 and was of similar age, this would be a much closer contest.
> 
> First of all, Ramirez would have a different hairstyle, good teeth, nice clothing, and the pictures of him would be a lot more flattering - brb thirst trap selfie vs a candid photo in court proceedings, not exactly a fair comparison.


Ramirez was looksminned all his life and was still a low tier Chad, if he bothered caring he would be the pinnacle of looks for males. His genetics are next level. He never norwooded, had the best cheekbones ever, insane forward growth he is the ultimate blackpill for environment copers. The fact Ramirez still looks good in candids is impressive. Strongly believe if Ramirez cared he'd mog the ever living shit out of every model that has ever lived. He was complete genetics wise. 
And his niece with similar mogger bones


----------



## patricknotstar (Mar 21, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Brutal harmony pill..... Although orb is jawless but he mogs this shitty goblin
> View attachment 1053154
> back to gandy's hell
> Richard's bones didn't saved him... Over for no-harmoniouscels... I know these psl chimps will come to save Richard's ass but it never started for him...
> ...


Except he doesn’t


----------



## Essonerian (Mar 22, 2021)

Ramirez moggs so hard everyone whom he makes eye contact with gains +2 psl


----------



## patricknotstar (Mar 22, 2021)

MaherGOAT said:


> Lets be real - if Ramirez lead a normal life in 2021 and was of similar age, this would be a much closer contest.
> 
> First of all, Ramirez would have a different hairstyle, good teeth, nice clothing, and the pictures of him would be a lot more flattering - brb thirst trap selfie vs a candid photo in court proceedings, not exactly a fair comparison.


Orb frauded so hard , if he was in those Ramirez pics not squinting like an autist and relaxed hyoid he would look like shit


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Mar 30, 2021)

Oh the things I'd do to look like orb


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 31, 2021)

Reminder: Ramirez was an incel who only fucked some prostitute ... but so was orb until moving to Thailand


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 3, 2021)

Ryan said:


> Brutal harmony pill..... Although orb is jawless but he mogs this shitty goblin
> View attachment 1053154
> back to gandy's hell
> Richard's bones didn't saved him... Over for no-harmoniouscels... I know these psl chimps will come to save Richard's ass but it never started for him...
> ...


too bad most "ascended" users here never lose their giga autism and end up never slaying their desired prime JBs, or slay mediocre chicks or fraud. Meanwhile IRL uglier people slay , but ppl here say its GigaChad only on Tinder in 2021 JFL


----------



## oldcelloser (Apr 25, 2021)

both incredibly good lookin men, but also autists, and an example what being non NT does to men...ruin their life... if only one that looks like this went to asia or even South America..... clean up.......,but , no, actually cause autism


----------

